# Lowe 1648M Jon Boat Rebuild



## yareelohim (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

This is my first post on this site. I figured some might be interested in seeing the process of the Lowe 1648 I am restoring. Please feel free to comment.

Lowe 1648M when I received it. 







Removing the bench seat/live well which left a 1" hole in the center of the boat 



Getting ready to sand and prime the boat. 





One coat of self-etching primer so far.





Bracing for a deck and floor with 2x2 & 2x4. 





Fitting the floor and deck made from 1/2" CDX Plywood - sealed. 



Attaching side walls to cover the ribs. Used a 1x2 at the top rail then attaced 1/4 Luan to the 1x2 and the ribs. 





Installing a storage hatch for the front deck.






The 1" hole in the bottom of the boat from the livewell was sealed with a 1.5" rubber washer on each side, followed by a steel washer. The aluminum was later (no pics) sanded smooth between the washers and sealed with 5200. 



The holes from the rivets which held the center bench were sealed with #10 machine screws and nylon washers & steel washers, with 5200 between boat and washers. 





Leak tested the boat, one rivet had a slight drip. 




Testing the paint color.



First coat of paint.





To be continued soon...
The next step is the carpet install.


----------



## yareelohim (Apr 6, 2013)

Starting the carpet install.



The floor all finished.



The sides finished.





To be continued...


----------



## Ringo Steele (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks like you're making great progress. I like th open floor and the low front deck. Keep up the good work, and keep the pictures coming!


----------



## yareelohim (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks. This is my first boat so it's been quite the experience so far.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks great man!


----------



## bguy (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm going to be installing sides like yours. Are you using Alluminum z-clips for mounting the sides. Are they removable or permanently mounted with attachment screws.


----------



## muffin (Apr 7, 2013)

:-o You took that from looking bad to really good!


----------



## yareelohim (Apr 7, 2013)

Muffin...thanks I just hope it all lasts, I hear horror stories of wood rotting and paint chipping. Those are may real concerns right now. 

Bguy...for the sides I used a 1x2 just below the top tails drilled holes through the aluminum and 1x2. I then attached the 1x2 to the boat using #8 x 2" machine screws with locking washers. 

For the bottom of the sides I used self tapping screws and went right into the ribs of the boat.

I can take some pics if you want just let me know.


----------



## yareelohim (Apr 7, 2013)

Sgt tee...

For the 2x2 that goes between the bracing ribs on the bottom of the boat, I measured and taped them in place with masking tape. I then laid the plywood floor down, marked the previous measurements on top and screwed through the plywood to the 2x2. If you do that, be careful not to screw in too far with the first screw or you will spin the 2x2 bracing around. Get two screws in per one 2x2 before tightening down. 

The 2x2 laid out and measuring the positions.



The 2x2 now attached to the floor. 



As for the 2x4. These were tricky since the hull is a semi-v and the boat ribs are angled. I had on use a level and compound miter to cut the correct angle so the deck would sit flush.



Once I had my heights and angles cut, I then clamped the 2x4 in place and drilled through the sides of the ribs and 2x4. I used a 5/16 x 4" lag bolt with flat washers and lock washers to attach the 2x4 to the bracing. 




Later I decided to attach 2x2 to the 2x4 in the centers. I just used wood screws and self tappers



I hope that helps.


----------



## sgt tee (Apr 7, 2013)

yareelohim said:


> Muffin...thanks I just hope it all lasts, I hear horror stories of wood rotting and paint chipping. Those are may real concerns right now.
> 
> Bguy...for the sides I used a 1x2 just below the top tails drilled holes through the aluminum and 1x2. I then attached the 1x2 to the boat using #8 x 2" machine screws with locking washers.
> 
> ...



How did you attach the bracing to the boat?? I did not get going yet but would like to try something like you did, I have a deep V, I cant see how you atached those 2&2s and 2&4s

I would like to see a close up of the attachment of your 2&2s and 2&4s


----------



## yareelohim (Apr 7, 2013)

Sgt tee...my response right above your last comment. Let me know if that helps or if you have any more questions.


----------



## NLaudy (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice build! We have the same boat!


----------



## killereef (Apr 8, 2013)

Which paint did you used and color? I really like that color and was thinking to do the same with mine.


----------



## JustinNC (Apr 8, 2013)

Just the thread I needed. I have the exact same boat.


----------



## sgt tee (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the up-date, nice job


----------



## yareelohim (Apr 28, 2013)

Finally got the boat in the water. 



And installed the top deck carpet.


----------



## yareelohim (May 4, 2013)

killereef said:


> Which paint did you used and color? I really like that color and was thinking to do the same with mine.



The color is HIGH TEA - SW6159 from Sherwin Williams.


----------



## yareelohim (Jun 18, 2013)

The boat is just about finalized for the summer then I will work on the blind for duck season.

Here is the update:



Finished all the carpet which turned out great!




Added a dog ladder for the pup.






Painted the motor  (Before and After)

And...caught some fish!


----------



## wwcenturion (Jun 18, 2013)

What did you use for rod and net holders? I need something I can mount just below the gunnels like you did.


----------



## yareelohim (Jun 19, 2013)

I had a large roll of Velcro strips. I just cut 4" pieces and drilled them into the wood/carpet. 

The Velcro holds a lot of weight. Longer strips will hold my shotgun and rifle. 

I will take a picture later when I get a chance.


----------



## wwcenturion (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks. I saw where some others did the same thing and I am thinking this will be a low-cost method for holding my rods in place while underway.


----------



## typed by ben (Jun 19, 2013)

hows that motor kick you along? just bought the same one... does it get hairy fast at top end?

i really like that lowered deck in the front. i may have to steal that idea because the lowe stringers are so goofy up front, where the first two are laid over at an angle. makes it hard to carry a straight line and be flush up against the hull.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 19, 2013)

I like it!! I was originally woing to go with some sidewalls for my project, but decided against it. Want to keep all the floor space I can.

What did you paint your motor with and how did you prep? I'm painting my cowl currently to match my boat, but the rest of the motor could use a new coat of black to make it all purty.


----------



## yareelohim (Jun 20, 2013)

typed by ben said:


> hows that motor kick you along? just bought the same one... does it get hairy fast at top end?
> 
> i really like that lowered deck in the front. i may have to steal that idea because the lowe stringers are so goofy up front, where the first two are laid over at an angle. makes it hard to carry a straight line and be flush up against the hull.



The 25hp Johnson had been great. My top end speed by GPS is at 27.9 mph...just can't seem to break 28 lol.

Personally I would like a little faster, maybe 35hp but that would be fast enough. It's been a great motor.

I can plane fast with 4 adults in the boat, no problem.


----------



## yareelohim (Jun 20, 2013)

BigTerp said:


> I like it!! I was originally woing to go with some sidewalls for my project, but decided against it. Want to keep all the floor space I can.
> 
> What did you paint your motor with and how did you prep? I'm painting my cowl currently to match my boat, but the rest of the motor could use a new coat of black to make it all purty.



The paint was Rustoleum black primer, Rustoleum metallic black and Rustoleum clear coat.

I decreased then sanded everything due to it being painted previously. If you have factory paint, use a wipe on deglosser instead of sanding, it's much faster.

Important thing. Follow paint instructions on how long to wait between primer, paint and clear then let the clear cure for 7 days. I clear coated mine before I left on a trip.


----------

